# Factory Service Manual



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

DAMNIT-HAS ANYONE GOT ONE THEY WANT TO PART WITH--STUPID QUESTION RIGHT? More like- has anyone got an extra-- I cant find one on ebay and the dealership wants like a gazillion dollars for one


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You shoule be able to get one from Dyment Distribution for about $73. Info can be found here.

If that is too much, just keep checking eBay. I've seen them appear every so often.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Sweet man- that is perfect- Im not joking....the dealership wanted 158 dollars for one!-- I will definetyly check out their website.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

$158 damn i only paid $90 for mine. good luck


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I paid $50 for mine in '93 but the FSM for my '01 Ranger cost $240!! I didn't buy it.


----------

